

Dear Bandwagon (email rant sent to Gruber) - gr366
http://pastie.org/671887

======
mr_eel
Since no one else has said it yet, I'll point it out; that was a complete
waste of time. You've done nothing other than spew vitriol at someone you've
never met personally, essentially because they have an opinion you don't agree
with.

You had the chance to say something constructive, but you didn't.

Going by that email, you don't seem to be a very nice person.

